# mitsushiba golf balls



## ellissmith (Aug 12, 2010)

Has anyone on the forum used (or had any experience of) Mitsushiba ti golf balls and if so are they any good? Also what balls would you recommend for a high handicap player?


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 12, 2010)

Very cheap but they do what they do. If you lose a lot of golf balls, they're a decent bet to start out with but you won't get much in the way of feeling from them.


----------



## Spartacus (Aug 13, 2010)

The best ball for a high handicapper is one that you can keep your eye on.

Pro V 1's are great around the green for stopping a bit quicker after being thinned.

Problem is, there too expensive to lose 2 or 3 a hole when high handicappers insist on using a driver they have very little control of.

Use a 5 or 6 iron until you get better and stay away from anything over 39" in length.

Mitsushiba? Never in a million years!


----------



## huttonline (Aug 23, 2010)

would you recommend a 5 or 6iron off the tee for a beginner? 
I'm toying with the idea - I have more chance of getting it straight with my 6iron than my driver.

And, mitsushiba... I've got a bag by them and the zip broke... and I use a cheap putter and it performs as well as I do... balls? not sure.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 23, 2010)

Which ever you can get on the fairway a reasonable distance down there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2010)

If you are starting then get something you can afford to lose on a regular basis whether that be refurbs (steer clear of lake balls) Mitsushibas, Pinnacle or whatever. Once you start to get a repeating swing and can get some control on shots into greens and on chip and putts then you can look at something to help you further


----------



## Region3 (Aug 23, 2010)

would you recommend a 5 or 6iron off the tee for a beginner? 
I'm toying with the idea - I have more chance of getting it straight with my 6iron than my driver.
		
Click to expand...

I remember Tiger (on here, not the other one) doing that when he started.

His opinion would be good for this question, having tried it for a while before getting a longer club for the tee shots.


----------

